# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آخرین تراز های قبولی دانشگاه ازاد 94 :)

## Lara27



----------


## laleh74

حتی سهمیه بسیج هم ندارم...خیلی بخاطر این ناراحتم :Yahoo (19): 

این که نصف رشته ها رو هم نداره...

واس آزاد هرجا هم میرم نیس

----------


## fatima.te

*میگم از کجا باید بدونیم سهمیه بسیج داریم؟
من فقط یادم میاد راهنمایی ک بودم کلی از این جلسات مارو میبردن میگفتن جلسات بسیجه،یعنی من الان بسیجیم؟!
کسی میدونه چه درصدایی تراز 9000میده برا منطقه 3؟
راستی حالا این سهمیه واقعنی اعمال میشه؟*

----------


## sprit

خوبه انصافا ترازاش معقول و دست یافتنیه  
من ک پزشکی تبریز مد نظرم بود یکمی امیدوار تر شدم

----------

